# twins



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

ok guys i really need your help im in iraq now. I dont really have the time to make phone calls. So this is what i need from you guys. I live in nc and i would like to twin turbo my car tell me price ranges for what i am lookin at. I am looking to put on an aggresive cam too. Just tell me all the things i would need to buy and a rough estimate at what im lookin to spend. I would like to go with aps twins but if any of you have a better set up with twins let me know. Also if any of you live in the carolinas tell me a good shop. i know one shop rpm ryans performance but i am open to all things now


----------



## Laguna (May 20, 2007)

hey man whats up? i'm stationed in North Carolina as well and in Iraq right now too...where is the ryans performance shop at? I'm getting my GTO right before I come back to the states, so i'm trying to get into the knowledge on it...


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thanks*

Sorry guys, I have no good info for you on the twins, but I just wanted to say thanks for doing what you do. I will be going back to Iraq for the 3rd time in Dec so I feel for you. I also bought my GTO while I was on 2 weeks leave from Iraq so I know what it is like to both anticipate getting yours and missing her while you are away. Good luck on the Twin Turbo and dont forget to let us know how sweet it turns out.

-Sgt Young, USMC


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't Seen a Twin Turbo for the Goat but I have seen Big SuperCharges and One Big Turbo.... Turbo's starting from 4500K And Super's from 5400k... But your Probably could buy Two Turbo's and make them a Twin Turbo...

Are just do like I did go with the Nitrous Set up....


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

APS twin turbo setup is ~$6000 (go to ls1gto dot com and PM [email protected] for exact current pricing), install is $1500-$2000 average plus tune. No need to go with a "big cam", I put down 795 whp/778 tq with an APS with stock heads and cam and trapped 134mph in the 1/4 driving like an old lady (really shifting easy). I am running a forged bottom end, but the top end is stock aside from valve springs.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me on the other site also, it is kwiktsi there too. I don't check here too often. Good luck.
Joe


----------



## phantom6litre (Dec 4, 2005)

You would not be sorry buying the APS system. Top quality kit for the money. I love mine.


----------



## Duey62 (Aug 2, 2006)

As far as i know they have 2 twin turbo kits out for the gto . One is the APS turbo kit and the other is GEN TT . They both seem to be around the same price with similar results . I am not to sure on it basically just what i read on these forums about them . Patriot makes pretty good cams based on what i have seen online . Anywho hope u didnt get extended like i did . I guess an extra grand a month will help pay a car note . Here is the link to the GEN TT . http://www.ls1turbo.com.au/ttspecs.htm .


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Turbos*

What is else is needed to install the aps kit. Cam, exhuast pcm re-program. And what kind of horse should i expect.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

gtodude41206 said:


> Also if any of you live in the carolinas tell me a good shop.


http://www.carolinaautomasters.com/gmtuning.php

Good enough that many Goat owners in VA go there.


----------

